# EZ-Go Workhorse



## Av8r3400

I'm considering buying a used EZ-Go Workhorse for $2500. It is in good shape with no frills. I'd be buying it from a guy who leases carts to local golf courses, does repair/rebuilds and he deals EZ-Go brand new machines.


What should I look for in one of these?
Does anyone out there have one like this?
Comments, Anyone??
(Yes, thats snow on there and yes, I took the picture today.  Don't ask.  Grrrrrr)


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I have the larger, lifted version, the st 350. Mine has an electric dump option on the bed & the mudder tires. had it about 3 years now & really trouble free. I can show you a neat governor spring trick that allows for a little more power & speed if you end up buying it. I don't need another one, but I'd buy the one in the picture in a second for the $2500. We use ours a lot & its held up well............Here's an old picture from the 1st year we got it..............


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Ours is red & was marketed around here by the steiner tractor div of ez-go at that time.


----------



## Dutch-NJ

Aside from checking the normal stuff in the steering and driveline, check the frame.

From the photo, I doubt that one has a problem, but the frames do rot out (especially where it curves in front of the rear tire).

I'd do a separate load test on each battery too.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Mine only has the one battery.................The one that starts the gas engine. I'm not aware that they made the workhorse series in electric..........but you never know........................


----------



## Junkman

My neighbor has one and he got his with a headlamp, roof, and windshield thrown into the deal last summer for $2500.  His looks like new and runs great.  I don't know how to tell the year of the manufacturer, but his doesn't have a lot of hours on it and the engine runs strong.  Even the tires looked new, but then, they might have reconditioned it totally before selling.


----------



## Av8r3400

Gas powered...


----------



## Melensdad

My dad had an EZ-Go golf cart when he lived at the country club, it NEVER needed repair (_except when my little sister shattered the windshield, oh and the time my little sister hit it with her car, and then there was the time my little sister drove my mom's car into it . . . _)

It was a gas unit, ran great, and seriously well built.  Quite a few of the neighbors had EZ Go units too.  The thing I would question is the tire choice, on grass the tires in your photo look fine, but I'd want knobby tires if I could get them on the drive wheels.


----------



## Dutch-NJ

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:
			
		

> Mine only has the one battery.................The one that starts the gas engine. I'm not aware that they made the workhorse series in electric..........but you never know........................


I don't know either.  You're probably right that all Workhorse models are gas.

I looked at the photo but didn't read close enough.  I just assumed it was electric.


----------



## Av8r3400

It has the "rib" style turf tires on it now, but I think the plan would be to find a set of small (18 x 8.50 x 8 I think are the OEM's) knobby or at least more heavily treaded tires (tyres?  Hi Mith.   ) for the rear drivers soon after bringing it home.  Suggestions would be welcome.

In a little while I will be driving through a "Club Car" dealership to see if there is anything to see there.  They are closed today, but I am in the education process now not the buying stage.

Thanks for the information so far, please keep it comming.


----------



## rlk

I have the EA-go Workhorse 480.  I have had it for 3 years, and have never had one bit of trouble with it. If I was in the market for another one, I would buy that one in a heartbeat as they are fine machines.

Bob


----------



## bczoom

Av8r,

Which model is it?

My dad has a 360 (or something like that).  His neighbor has the 480.  Both think very highly of them.


----------



## Av8r3400

I think it is the Workhorse 1200 model.  It has the 350cc twin motor in it.  

I was at Tractor supply today, a new one just opened in my neck of the woods.  I see they have the EZ-Go ST350 model there.  $4899  I believe that this is a couple hundred less than the dealer I was talking to wanted for the same.  I want to call him again on Monday and confirm or deny this.  The dealer also had the "Sport" model as well.  (Same thing with a different bed, I think.)

TSC also carries the "Brister" models.  Chuck Wagon and Boss.  ($5200 and $7500 respectively.)  To be honest I'd like to have a 4x4, but for the $7500 at TSC, I could get a Yamaha Rhino 450, which is head and shoulders better than anything.  

It's all academic though, the $2500 for the EZ-Go 1200 is the total of my budget.


----------

